
Peter Mayhew, Chewbacca from ‘Star Wars’ Dies at 74 - jonbaer
https://variety.com/2019/film/news/peter-mayhew-dead-dies-chewbacca-star-wars-1203203816/
======
milsorgen
RIP in peace Peter.

